# Bradbury 5/26



## BackLoafRiver (May 27, 2010)

Had a great rip in Bradbury yesterday.  Ended up with a lot of free time in the afternoon so I decided to head down.

Got to the lot at 3:10.  Thermometer was reading 93 and I was sweating in places I didn't know I had before I even got on the bike.

Did the following loop: Link Trail -> Ragan -> Gin -> Batcave -> Link Connector -> Fox West..  What a great ride.  

Batcave was a new trail for me.  Very cool.  The first turn leads to a bastard of a climb that I was geared all wrong for.  After walking up it, the rest of the trail was fast and fun. 2 other bikers passed me going the other way.  I bet it is a pretty fast run the opposite direction.  Next time I will add Fox East to the mix.

Total lung burner. It felt great.  In all, I rode 7.8 miles with 1280' of climbing.  I hit almost everything there was to hit, except that damn bridge on Ragan and the skinny on Fox.  I got a 1/4 of the way up the bridge and just stopped.  I'll throw up a few pictures when I get home.


----------



## Riverskier (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like a great ride. Once you hit that bridge once, you will hit it every time. Batcave and the Island Trail must both be new this year. Can't wait to try them late summer! Have you ridden that loop off of Lanzo? As of last year it didn't have a name, but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, I think Batcave is new.  It is towards the southern end of Ginn.  A ton of fun for sure.  Island must be the trail you are talking about off Lanzo.  They still have the orange flags up.  Over the past few weeks people must have been riding it like crazy because it has firmed up well.  A tip...when you ride it, take the second entrance (approaching from the south)...IMHO it is a much better ride.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 27, 2010)

Some photos:

Looking back on a climb on Ginn:  (steeper than the photo shows)






Awesome exit from the bridge:





Damn tough climb:





Entrance to Batcave:





Fun Rock Ridge:


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2010)

Cool pics as always.  Looks like you guys have a nice area going there!


----------



## WoodCore (May 27, 2010)

That stuff looks pretty buff!  Very different from my current riding diet up at Nassahegan.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Cool pics as always.  Looks like you guys have a nice area going there!



Yup. A fun place to ride and it keeps getting better. (and bigger!!!)  One of the great things about it is that each trail can be "adopted" by a local organization.  Most are bike shops and the first Sunday of the month they do trail maintenance.  



WoodCore said:


> That stuff looks pretty buff!  Very different from my current riding diet up at Nassahegan.



It's probably my ignorance but I always pictured Nass as a network of buff trail with sections of stunt thrown in.  Am I way off?


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> It's probably my ignorance but I always pictured Nass as a network of buff trail with sections of stunt thrown in.  Am I way off?



Not too much buffed out goodness at Nass, lots of rocks and roots.  Also not a ton of what I would call 'stunts'.  But there's plenty of stuff to keep me interested.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Not too much buffed out goodness at Nass, lots of rocks and roots.  Also not a ton of what I would call 'stunts'.  But there's plenty of stuff to keep me interested.



Huh.  I was hoping to find more videos and pics on the web (again, curiosity) but not much is out there.    With all the chatter I hear about it here and on Crankfire, I was picturing more of a mini KT.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2010)

There's definitely not a ton of Nass related media out there...  I, for one, just don't like stopping to take pictures.  When I do stop I'm usually too out of breath to think straight. 

If you make your way down this way again be sure to bring your bike.  We'll be happy to give you a tour.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> There's definitely not a ton of Nass related media out there...  I, for one, just don't like stopping to take pictures.  When I do stop I'm usually too out of breath to think straight.
> 
> If you make your way down this way again be sure to bring your bike.  We'll be happy to give you a tour.



I am heading down June 24 - 27th.  I am sure (judging by the reports by you, Wood, and a few others) that it will kick my a$$.

Yeah, the only time I can take pictures is when I get bucked off my bike or I am stupidly geared wrong and screw a climb. Fail.


----------

